# Saltwater urchin BOWL!?



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello! I don't usually post on here but this is a stupid question and I don't want to ask it on TFK.

Can you have a saltwater 1g bowl? And could you put an urchin in it?

If not, why?

Thanks!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Can you, yes. Is it possible for you to keep it suitable for more than 10 minutes, no. Evaporation will keep the water parameters ever changing, and you'd need to change water, oh maybe four times a day, so it would never cycle. Simply, unless you have magical water and an urchin that produces no waste, it's pretty much impossible. Urchins are cool though!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

it would be near impossible if not completely impossible. the urchen would be completely unhappy they like to move around which they would not be able to in such a small tank. you simply could not maintain your salt levels and every thing else.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Y'all covered that nicely! Thanks!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Is there anything else you can keep in a saltwater bowl?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I dont think you can sustain saltwater tanks in bowls, as posted earlier evaporation would wreak havok with the levels in the tank.

though saltwater is far from my speciality so i could be wrong.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A 1 gallon saltwater bowl would not last long. You could put seaweeds and snails or a shrimp in it, I suppose, but don't expect that to work out very well, either. 

Salty water does not hold much oxygen in it. In a bowl, the surface would get a thin film across it, blocking what little gaseous exchange it had, making things even worse. If you added a slow-flowing airstone to the bowl it would work a bit better, but not much better.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are some pretty small salt-water nano tanks, but they have filters and lights and cost a bunch.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks! This conversation has moved to http://www.fishforums.com/forum/beginner-saltwater/30439-how-big-tank-do-i-need-damselfish.html If you are interested.


----------

